# How much and how often to use phenibut?



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

I bought a 100 grams of this stuff the other day after hearing of its very potent effects. I'm wondering then how much I should start out with, and how often can I take it before really building immunity to it. 

Also, when it comes to building immunity to it though, wouldn't upping the dosage provide the same benefits as well?


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

Therapeutic dosage is around .5 to 3 grams. Start low (.5-1.0 grams) and find the right dose that fits you. Tolerance builds up rapidly, as fast as 4-5 days; so it’s not very effective as a daily supplement. If you take it every week or two, tolerance shouldn’t really be an issue. I wouldn’t recommend taking over 5 grams.

Some combat tolerance by potentiating its effects with supplements such as Piracetam, Theanine, Inositol, or Niacinamide. I’ve never tried this so I couldn’t tell you how effective (or safe) a combination would be.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Start low and take it on a day where you don't have anything to do. Taking too much gave me a 'hangover' effect. It was difficult to do anything but lay in bed.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

How much was too much? Did you continue to take it or did you stop after your "hangover"? Is your suggestion to start with a .5mg dose?


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I stopped taking it because I didn't feel the positive results others had spoke of. I didn't have a proper way to measure it, but I think I tried over 1.5mg to get the hangover effect. I would start with .5 and then up to 1 if you aren't feeling the desired effects.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, start low and see what happens. I think if you bought it from BN, it has the mesurement in 1/4 teaspoons? Maybe start with a half teaspoon if you havent tried it already. Mix it with something like kool aid or cranberry juice. It tastes bad with water, o.j. or gatorade. 

As for the tolerence, I dont feel the same as the first few times, but it still works. i guess you could keep taking more and more, but how much do you want to be taking? I still only use it about 2 times per week. Also, I think tolerence goes down the longer you don't take it. But I still can't return to those first few times.

I've never had any side effects or withdrawal when taking it. I've also never tried it before bed, so I don't know how well it works that way. 

Best advice, I'm sure you heard it, is to experiment with it for yourself. My only concern is that all the literature on this stuff is pretty much the same. Noone has usually heard of it, and i can only buy it by ordering it online. Does anyone know what the long term effects of this stuff is on the organs for example? I'm trying to figure out something to stack it with, even though it is definately still good on its own.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks. 
Just to let everyone know; it did seem to work for me 

I recieved it on Wed. afternoon and took 1/4 teaspoon. And felt really good. I didn't get any type of high or euphoric feeling, but that was not what I was looking for. I just felt "normal". 
By that I mean I went to the store, and felt the same way I do when I am with very close friends and family. I didn't talk to any strangers or anything, but I also didn't have my normal feeling of brain-backfire from just being in the crowd. 

I work again on Saturday. So I am going to wait until then and try it again. That will be the big test. I will post the results then.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

seph, I am curious if you have ever tried picamilon. It seems to work in a similar method as phenibut. They are both methods for getting GABA across the blood brain barrier, and I have not came across any mention of a resistance to picamilon.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Hadn't heard of it before. Seems more expensive than phenibut, atleast the site I looked at. Not worth buying just to try out, unless anyone else has experience with it?


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, I used the phenibut again today. . I took 1/4tsp this morning, it was definitely effective. :banana 

I work in the kitchen of a restaurant. I am surronded by servers that I barely know constantly coming and going. Normally this turns me into a mess. By the end of my shift I am walking around in a daze randomly apoligizing to people, though I rarely have any reason. Then I walk home muttering to myself the entire way. When I get home I crash. I am not even sure it could be called depresion. My brain just stops working. I just set in a chair staring blankly at nothing. 

Today none of that happened! 
I even asked my manager for a ride home. Not that I was really chatty all day, but I think that is because I am just not a chatty person.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add that when I took it this morning, I thought that it was ineffective, because I didn't feel any change at all. I thought about taking some extra, but decided against it. And I am glad I did. The 1/4 tsp was effective.

So my advice to pikindaguy is to keep your dose low. Even if you don't feel any immediate change, that doesn't mean that it is not working. Also I am going to try to keep it effective as long as possible by only using it as a last resort. I plan to only use it once or twice per week.

As for the picamilon 20grams (a 400 day supply) can be bought http://www.beyond-a-century.com/ for about 11 dollars, or at http://www.uniquenutrition.net/shop/item.asp?itemid=94 for about 16 dollars. I have found some people posting about it at http://www.sjwinfo.org and at http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/ both forums are a little difficult to navigate, but there is a lot of info there. 
The info I have been able to gather is that:
1. Picamilon at .5 grams 1 or 2 times per day is effective.
2. Taking more than .5 grams causes an increase in anxiety.
3. It sometimes takes a few days for it to become effective.
4. Tolerence is reached at between 6 to 12 weeks at which time it just stops working completely.
5. Some people report that a lower .35g dose works as a good "maintence" level, and that this will slow down the tolerence.
6. Most people that have tried phenibut and picamilon say phenibut works better, but picamilon can be taken longer before building tolerance.

I agree, there is no reason for me to try it as long as the phenibut is working. But if anybody else wants to experiment; I would love to hear the results.


----------

